# What is the plural of Monkey...?



## zoe

Is the pluarl of monkey, monkeys or monkies?

I checked on the internet and it seems to be monkeys.  Though I always thought the plural of a word which ended with an 'ey' had to end with an 'ies'.

Anyone know...?


----------



## purplealien

monkeys


----------



## zoe

Thanks PurpleAlien.

So is there not a rule whereby the plural of words which end in an 'ey' has to end in an 'ies'?


----------



## sun_sparks

Hi zoe,

Yes you're right there is. But there are some exceptions - valley/valleys, etc.


----------



## Polo-Boy

Hi Zoe,

Can I ask how your question originated ?

I am sure I saw monkies in print somewhere today, but I can't remember where. Perhaps it is just a coincidence !


----------



## penang

check http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_plural#Almost-regular_plurals 

words ending in y preceeded by a noun form their plurals normally.

day - days
key - keys
monkey - monkeys


----------



## zoe

Thanks very much for that Penang.  Most helpful, thanks.

It's definitely just a coincidence Polo-Boy.  I'm not publishing anything about monkeys!


----------



## sun_sparks

Penang - that should be words ending in y preceeded by a VOWEL not noun.


----------



## penang

of course sun - correct


----------

